# Thousands protest in Italy against high-speed train



## DET63 (Oct 27, 2011)

GIAGLIONE, Italy — Thousands of protesters marched against a planned high-speed train line in northern Italy on Sunday as police turned out in force fearing rioting by militants and hooligans.

Hundreds of women led the peaceful procession from Giaglione to a construction site in the Susa Valley near Turin, wielding wire-cutters aimed at cutting through barriers erected around the controversial site.

But their hopes of doing so were dashed by some 1,700 Italian security forces encircling the site at a wide radius, acting on a threat Saturday by anarchists and other hardcore militants to join the protest.

More


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 7, 2011)

Italy actually has High speed Rail system in place though.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 8, 2011)

According to Google Translate, NIMBY in Italian is "Non nel mio cortile." Closer to home, in Spanish it's "No en mi patio trasero."

I wonder if there are colloquialisms in either language that would make decent acronyms...


----------



## DET63 (Dec 21, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> According to Google Translate, NIMBY in Italian is "Non nel mio cortile." Closer to home, in Spanish it's "No en mi patio trasero."
> 
> I wonder if there are colloquialisms in either language that would make decent acronyms...


In Italian, it might get abbreviated to NONEMICO.

For Spanish, it might come out as NEMPTRA.

I don't know if either one is actually used, though.


----------



## Joel (Jul 15, 2012)

In the transports forum that I'm moderator (Forotransportes.com) we use just NIMBY. "NEMPTRA" sounds creepy




.


----------

